# Construction begins on new border wall



## Traveler (Jun 3, 2018)

Last Friday, just a fews miles from my residence, construction began on the new border wall. Local news said that it will be 30 feet tall and be topped with a solid metal "anti-climbing" plate. No photos yet available. 

Simultaneously, work began in the Calexico area. 

Whether we will ever live to see the entire 1,933 miles of border protected by a wall is, however, doubtful. 

There are places, right here in San Diego County, where a child can easily just step over the "wall".  In those places, the wall is a bad joke. I've seen better cattle fences. Some places have no wall at all.

*Mexico on the left, America on the right.*


----------



## Knight (Jun 3, 2018)

I'm going to go out on a limb here and guess cheap Mexican labor won't be used to build this section. 

More limb would be to guess the cartels are already figuring out a way to get over or under the wall. 

As a deterrent the idea is good, the real positive is reducing the influx of illegals will create a lot of jobs here.


----------



## rgp (Jun 3, 2018)

Traveler said:


> Last Friday, just a fews miles from my residence, construction began on the new border wall. Local news said that it will be 30 feet tall and be topped with a solid metal "anti-climbing" plate. No photos yet available.
> 
> Simultaneously, work began in the Calexico area.
> 
> ...




 In the background, is that a handrail for the steps/bank coming up from the river ?

  A good start would be to remove that....[if that's what it is]?


----------



## Lara (Jun 3, 2018)

Well, good to know. Last night on the news, they said that 9 Bangladesh Nationals were approached by the Border Patrol. Bangladesh is a country with known ties to terrorism. Laredo TX is a common crossing point for them... http://www.kgns.tv/content/news/Bangladeshi-nationals-breaching-US-border-479478953.html


----------



## KingsX (Jun 3, 2018)

.


The border wall is smoke and mirrors to make you believe
the government is doing something about illegal immigration.

If the government really wanted illegal aliens out of the county, 
there are modern efficient ways other than building a physical wall.
Or the government could enact these more modern efficient ways
to stop illegals in addition to building a physical wall.

The government could stop ALL aid to illegals. For example, it's federal
law that all states must educate illegal children... so US citizens like me
must pay high state school taxes to do that.  Since most of the illegals
are here for economic reasons,  the government could make it a crime
to hire illegals and put a draconian tax on money being sent back to
their relatives in their countries of origin.  Another great idea,  stop aid 
to the illegal aliens' countries of origin... or at least reduce that aid to
reimburse taxpayer money spent on the time, trouble and man-power
to send those illegals back to their countries of origin.

.


----------



## Manatee (Jun 3, 2018)

Prosecute any employer that fails to use E-Verify.


----------



## DaveA (Jun 3, 2018)

Manatee said:


> Prosecute any employer that fails to use E-Verify.



Good idea, but the prosecution has to end with serious jail time.  Not the foolishness of fines that rarely total the amount spent on a wedding for most of these wealthy business owners.  No plea bargains, just hard time in a federal penitentiary and make the penalties well known to all who may be tempted.  

Some of the people who now cry the loudest (about immigration) are children and grand children of immigrants who came here for the same reason  - -to escape tyranny and/or make what, to them, was a better life financially and otherwise.  And to cut through the BS, most of them don't want immigrants -period -illegal or legal.


----------



## Lara (Jun 3, 2018)

Airspace is monitored. Drones are being used. Tunneling is also monitored. There are ground devices that can even detect when dirt has been disturbed.

There are only so many border patrol though, so a wall will help cut down on the crazy amount of illegal entry.
`


----------



## Falcon (Jun 3, 2018)

Wall  or  NO  wall.  Those who want to get in  will  simply  walk  a  mile  or two  down the road and simply  WALK  across  the  border.  DUH  !


----------



## KingsX (Jun 3, 2018)

DaveA said:


> Some of the people who now cry the loudest (about immigration) are children and grand children of immigrants...




You found me out... my surname forefather arrived here in the 1600s from Holland and helped to build New Amsterdam.
Actually,  all of my forefathers arrived here before the USA existed.  Maybe we should give America back to the Indians,
but their ancestors were immigrants too.

The bottom-line... no country can take in all the world's immigrants. Either the USA has a border or not.   It appears to be not.

.


----------



## Traveler (Jun 3, 2018)

Any country that can not control it's own borders, does not deserve to be a nation. 

No matter what some people say, the wall will help. Someone mentioned airplanes in relationship to illegal immigrants. Wow ! Talk about drawing attention --- fast. Any plane crossing the border illegally will draw heat in a *BIG *hurry. 

Just to mention it, illegal immigrants comprise people from scores of nations: Russians, Chinese, Africans from a score of countries, Indians, every single Central American nation, many South American nations etc.


----------



## rgp (Jun 3, 2018)

"Some of the people who now cry the loudest (about immigration) are children and grand children of immigrants who came here for the same reason - -to escape tyranny and/or make what, to them, was a better life financially and otherwise. And to cut through the BS, most of them don't want immigrants -period -illegal or legal."

  We're all immigrants ....however many generations removed we may be. And I am for immigration for sure.....LEGAL immigration....and LEGAL only. Either we support the laws of our land....beginning with the first one ? [regarding immigration] or we do not ?

A wall might not be the absolute answer ?....but it's a good place to start.


----------



## Traveler (Jun 3, 2018)

*   Boy on the Mexican side of the border. Notice the old "wall". In the background are several of the prototypes for the new wall.*


----------



## Buckeye (Jun 3, 2018)

It's a start!


----------



## BobF (Jun 3, 2018)

Until recent years immigration was mostly full legal.   With some flaws after they arrived.   They would often move and never tell anyone.   They were legal immigrants but they still forgot to continue getting permission to stay.

We do need a better wall to end so much crime.   Coming over without permission is a crime so they often enter the US as criminal and now the complaint is that the US is acting cruelly by calling them criminals.   What else should we do.    Permission is granted to most that do ask.   Get the criminals to the back of the line and let us try to get those that do ask permission to enter first.   Then try to consider those that broke the laws first, if any openings still remain.


----------



## justfred (Jun 4, 2018)

A very interesting point but please tell me how would you stop them coming by sea or air. Mine the seas and have fighter planes to shoot down suspicious planes?  Illegal immigration will never be stopped no matter how high or long a wall. These illegals will find a way around any obstacle. Look at the  risks they take to get into this country. In the back of refrigerated lorries, Hanging on to the chassis of vehicles, locked in the boots of cars and even 'folded' up in suit cases. If they are desperate enough they will get through.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 4, 2018)

justfred said:


> A very interesting point but please tell me how would you stop them coming by sea or air. Mine the seas and have fighter planes to shoot down suspicious planes? Illegal immigration will never be stopped no matter how high or long a wall. These illegals will find a way around any obstacle. Look at the risks they take to get into this country. In the back of refrigerated lorries, Hanging on to the chassis of vehicles, locked in the boots of cars and even 'folded' up in suit cases. If they are desperate enough they will get through.



I agree and the immigrants have the advantage of changing the method of entry instantly at no cost while we spend billions on a wall.

A wall that will now cost 25% more due to recent tariffs on steel.


----------



## Jackie22 (Jun 4, 2018)

....as someone has already stated, 'the wall' is a joke, at taxpayer's expense, I might add.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jun 4, 2018)

Well, something needs, actually, *HAS* to be done, and it's a start. Looks as if the only immigration that is complained about is from our southern borders. Guess that means that everyone else who comes here from other countries, become legal. Wonder why they do, but so many from Mexico don't, but still want to live here?


----------



## BobF (Jun 4, 2018)

For those of you who think uncontrolled immigration is just fine, best check out the Nordic states of Sweden, Finland, and especially Denmark.   Those countries have pretty much tightened up on their immigration situation.    Not only made it harder for them to come in to their country but find no problem in just packing them up and sending them back home.

If a person is allowed, Denmark, they have to wait for four years before they can ask for a relative can be asked to arrive.   They must go to school and learn about Denmark's culture, laws, ways of life, respect for Denmark's ways and religions, and learn to respect their chosen new country as if it was their own.

They can no longer just show up and claim hardship where they came from and expect housing and food and medical handouts.    Those countries are very much into socialism and are tougher on the immigrants than the US is, or plans to be.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 4, 2018)

KingsX said:


> .
> 
> 
> The border wall is smoke and mirrors to make you believe
> ...



It already IS a crime to hire illegal aliens, BTW.  It's just that it is not enforced with much enthusiasm.


----------



## TonyK (Jun 4, 2018)

"Until recent years immigration was mostly full legal."

Not true. There were 8,600,000 unauthorized immigrants living in the US in the year 2000, and another 1,600,000 illegal immigrants apprehended at our Southwest Border that very same year according to two sources!


----------



## BobF (Jun 4, 2018)

TonyK said:


> "Until recent years immigration was mostly full legal."
> 
> Not true. There were 8,600,000 unauthorized immigrants living in the US in the year 2000, and another 1,600,000 illegal immigrants apprehended at our Southwest Border that very same year according to two sources!



You have to go further back than the year 2,000.    Try closer to the years of 1950 or 1960 when we had no fences and no need for one.   We had the legal way of moving here and doing work on the farms.   It was known as the Bracero program.   At the end of the authorized days the immigrants from the south would then go home.

Most of today's immigrants are not from Mexico.    They come from Mexico, Central America, and South America.    Some would be from Europe, Orient, Africa, or where ever, and just join in with the mobs that have attacked our borders.   Why in the South West and not the Canada border or our south eastern borders?    Canada just does not have much patience with mobs building up for border crossings.   The South West is mostly desert and sparsely populated.    Plenty of areas where they can get across and then disperse into the more northern states or away from the borders.    The South east is not boarders of other countries and the US.   The Coast Guard is doing a fine job of stopping and diverting boats with people on them heading for the US with out permission.

The US borders are many more miles long than most countries are.   China had many miles of border and they built a wall.   The US needs a wall to stop the criminal action of entering without permission and then camping and expecting welfare to save them.   Those folks need permission to appear and jobs to help them to be productive rather than welfare takers.


----------



## KingsX (Jun 4, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> Well, something needs, actually, *HAS* to be done, and it's a start. Looks as if the only immigration that is complained about is from our southern borders. Guess that means that everyone else who comes here from other countries, become legal. Wonder why they do, but so many from Mexico don't, but still want to live here?




You don't have to guess why... go visit south Texas or south California and you can see why.
Conquest by a demographic army may be slow but it's permanent.

.


----------



## TonyK (Jun 4, 2018)

BobF: Your opening sentence implies a short time ago the way I understand it. But the 1986 Immigration Reform and Control Act was passed to address the growing illegal immigration population between 3,000,000 and 5,000,000. That's a lot of illegals.

This problem has been around for decades. Not just in "recent" times. Or due to recent administrations.


----------



## KingsX (Jun 4, 2018)

TonyK said:


> "Until recent years immigration was mostly full legal."
> 
> Not true. There were 8,600,000 unauthorized immigrants living in the US in the year 2000, and another 1,600,000 illegal immigrants apprehended at our Southwest Border that very same year according to two sources!




Back in the 1980s, Reagan gave amnesty to millions of illegal aliens.
Supposedly that was to be the one and only time illegals would be
made legal and thereafter the border would be strictly controlled.
You see how well that worked out.  This wall is yet another fairy tale.

.

.


----------



## KingsX (Jun 4, 2018)

TonyK said:


> BobF: Your opening sentence implies a short time ago the way I understand it. But the 1986 Immigration Reform and Control Act was passed to address the growing illegal immigration population between 3,000,000 and 5,000,000. That's a lot of illegals.
> 
> This problem has been around for decades. Not just in "recent" times. Or due to recent administrations.





Great minds think alike... I was posting about Reagan while you were.

It's not PC to mention the "Immigration and Nationality Act of 1965"
which changed US immigration law from favoring European countries
which founded the nation, to favoring the third world.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Immigration_and_Nationality_Act_of_1965


As the landowner in the parable of the wheat field said:

"An enemy hath done this."


.


----------



## BobF (Jun 4, 2018)

TonyK said:


> BobF: Your opening sentence implies a short time ago the way I understand it. But the 1986 Immigration Reform and Control Act was passed to address the growing illegal immigration population between 3,000,000 and 5,000,000. That's a lot of illegals.
> 
> This problem has been around for decades. Not just in "recent" times. Or due to recent administrations.



 What some may imply what I meant is why I mentioned 1950 and 1960.   Go back to my note in this thread of #23.
to get away from the year 2000.   When the Bracero rules were stopped after the end of WWII was when the major run to enter and squat and demand welfare really began.

Many US and immigrants were unhappy with those efforts at the time.

I would like to see the US operate more like those folks in Denmark are doing.


----------



## KingsX (Jun 4, 2018)

BobF said:


> When the Bracero rules were stopped after the end of WWII was when the major run to enter and squat and demand welfare really began.




WW2 was the beginning of the end.   

Putin [proudly] says Communists won WW2.  He's right.

.


----------



## BobF (Jun 4, 2018)

A few years back I was working with a Russian lady in Colorado.    She was here legally, married and had children.   She spoke highly about the US and our quality of life compared to her life in Russia.    I think she was speaking of St Petersburg.   Her biggest complaint about the US was that they were unable or not going to, accept her father into the US.

By her description living was much more restricted than in the US.    Very small units for families.   More like sheds in the US.   So putin thinks he won WWll?    let us hope those stats stay over in Europe.    Australia, Canada, and the US still stand as the better places to live and our housing standards are much more delightful than most of the rest of the world.


----------



## Traveler (Jun 4, 2018)

In all my days, I've seldom heard such non-sense as coming from the anti-wall/pro-illegal people. The wall is intended to dramatically SLOW the tsunami of people. It would be nice if it could totally stop the illegals, but that's, of course, impossible.

People who say the wall will never work, is like saying since we can never stop bank robbers, we should do nothing to slow them down. Nonsense, I say.  Banks have dozens of anti-robber technologies. Bullitt-proof glass, exploding dye packs, silent alarms, armed guards, cameras etc, etc. 

The same philosophy applies to hardening our borders.  Stronger, taller walls, razor-wire, infra-red cameras, thousands of new border guards, drones, Natl Guard watchers, high-tech devices to detect tunneling, U.S. Coast Guard to watch for and catch drug smugglers/illegals, and other secret technologies. 

Additionally, there are hundreds of check points scattered along our interior highways, Immigration and customs Enforcement (I.C.E), raids on work places. 

Already there are new and tougher laws to punish repeat offenders. We are now separating children from their parents and placing the children in safe, comfortable shelters, while the parents are housed in special detention facilities without any possibility of "bonding out". As word begins to spread, fewer and fewer even attempt to cross illegally

There may not be any perfect solution but every little bit helps. 
*
What we CAN NOT do is post "WELCOME" signs that say, Come one, come all. No limits.*


----------



## KingsX (Jun 4, 2018)

BobF said:


> A few years back I was working with a Russian lady in Colorado.    She was here legally, married and had children.   She spoke highly about the US and our quality of life compared to her life in Russia.    I think she was speaking of St Petersburg.   Her biggest complaint about the US was that they were unable or not going to, accept her father into the US.
> 
> By her description living was much more restricted than in the US.    Very small units for families.   More like sheds in the US.   So putin thinks he won WWll?    let us hope those stats stay over in Europe.    Australia, Canada, and the US still stand as the better places to live and our housing standards are much more delightful than most of the rest of the world.




Nations can be rebuilt from wars if their racial, cultural, moral and spiritual foundations are intact.

When Putin says Communists won WW2,  he is referring to the cultural marxist degeneration 
and destruction of the racial, cultural, moral and spiritual foundations of all Western nations 
since WW2. There has also been economic destruction that has occurred over the past decades.
When I was a child, one man's blue collar salary could buy a house, support a stay-at-home 
mom and several children.  Try doing that today. The cultural marxist end game is flooding 
the West with endless third world immigrants which will be the final death-knell.

.


----------



## Lara (Jun 4, 2018)

KingsX said:


> Nations can be rebuilt from wars if their racial, cultural, moral and spiritual foundations are intact.


That's the caveat. It's not happening and it's not going to happen because nations continue to turn their backs on God.


----------



## BobF (Jun 4, 2018)

Not all of the US have turned their backs on God.     But many have.

We should also redo some of the ways our government in the US operate.   We need to have time limits on the Congress.  

Senators should be limited to 3 terms.   That would be 18 years.

Now also we should have a limit on the Representatives of 9 terms.   Also 18 years.

We have representatives that complain about the wealthy ones in Congress that are messing things up.    I know one of those is from California money and is one of the biggest mess ups in the Congress.   Time for a change there.

Too many of the problems we have today are due to the miscalculations of the socialist types and union thuggery ways of making changes.   All of the problems of our Congress need fixed.   We need to get back to the Constitution and make sure the Congress votes per the electorate and not for some party and their ideas.


----------



## justfred (Jun 5, 2018)

This country (Britain) is the easiest country in the world for illegals to get into. They know their chances of being deported when caught are very slim.
Criminals escaping justice in their own country claim "I will not get a fair trial if you send me back" so they are granted asylum and continue their criminal activities here. They come here in their droves. The camps at Calais and other French ports are proof of how easy it is to get here and stay.


----------



## dpwspringer (Jun 5, 2018)

One thing I have noticed is that immigration issues have been hidden by the liberal media from the general population, and not only in this country. One thing that too many people don't understand is that numbers count and they are add up.


----------



## KingsX (Jun 5, 2018)

justfred said:


> This country (Britain) is the easiest country in the world for illegals to get into. They know their chances of being deported when caught are very slim.
> Criminals escaping justice in their own country claim "I will not get a fair trial if you send me back" so they are granted asylum and continue their criminal activities here. They come here in their droves. The camps at Calais and other French ports are proof of how easy it is to get here and stay.






dpwspringer said:


> One thing I have noticed is that immigration issues have been hidden by the liberal media from the general population, and not only in this country. One thing that too many people don't understand is that numbers count and they are add up.




Great and important comments.

The few nations in Europe who *appear* to be resisting or refusing the swarm of immigrants are in Eastern Europe... ironically former Warsaw Pact nations... like Hungary, Poland and Slovenia [former allies of USSR.] They also tend to be anti-EU and pro-Putin. So it appears to be driven by international politics.

.


----------



## justfred (Jun 5, 2018)

But these immigrants are not trying to get into Eastern Europe. They want to come to Britain because they know we are 'soft' with them here. Many get taught how to apply for and get benefits so that they need not work. many get priority over housing for them and their families.
Not long ago a TV celebrity moved out of London to the live in a country village. When he was asked by the media why he moved he said "Because here everyone speaks English"


----------



## KingsX (Jun 5, 2018)

justfred said:


> But these immigrants are not trying to get into Eastern Europe.




Immigrants want to go where they can get the most welfare.
But the EU wants to redistribute them among all EU nations.

The EU tried to get ALL member nations to take in their quota of immigrants...
but Hungary's PM [and others in Eastern Europe] have protested.

.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jun 5, 2018)

justfred said:


> This country (Britain) is the easiest country in the world for illegals to get into. They know their chances of being deported when caught are very slim.
> Criminals escaping justice in their own country claim "I will not get a fair trial if you send me back" so they are granted asylum and continue their criminal activities here. They come here in their droves. The camps at Calais and other French ports are proof of how easy it is to get here and stay.



But the very geography of GB should make it difficult for illegals.   At least you don't have them swarming over the border since you are basically a large island.


----------



## justfred (Jun 6, 2018)

Yes Britain is an island but there are thousands of lorries coming into our ports from mainland Europe every day and the port customs check staff are overworked and just cannot cope with the large amount of traffic. Many of these lorries are owned and run by people smugglers, some contain twenty or thirty illegals. For every one caught there is around a hundred that get through. Most of these illegals are from Eastern Europe, Hungary, Romania, Albania etc; Many of them travel across several countries to get to Britain. Why? Because they know the chances of them being sent back where they came from are very slim.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 6, 2018)

Not to mention the ones attempting to get across by swimming the English Channel.


----------



## KingsX (Jun 6, 2018)

justfred said:


> Most of these illegals are from Eastern Europe, Hungary, Romania, Albania etc; Many of them travel across several countries to get to Britain. Why?





Immigrants were illegally getting into Finland from Russia... but they were not ethnic Russians.
Immigrants from the Middle East were also illegally entering western Europe via Eastern Europe.
But most of them were going through Turkey.

The former head of NATO, Breedlove, said Putin had "weaponized"  the illegal immigrants.
I'm not sure exactly what that means...  Putin might be sneaking in a huge fifth-column
demographic army disguised as war refugees.

.


----------



## Lara (Jun 6, 2018)

KingsX said:


> ...The former head of NATO, Breedlove, said Putin had "weaponized"  the illegal immigrants.
> I'm not sure exactly what that means...  Putin might be sneaking in a huge fifth-column
> demographic army disguised as war refugees.


"Weaponizing" the illegal immigrants means that Syria and it's key backer Russia are hiding criminals, extremists, and fighters, into the flow of immigrants in an effort to destabilize Europe. I first read about it 4 or 5 years ago when intelligence revealed communications describing it as the modern day "Trojan Horse".


----------



## KingsX (Jun 6, 2018)

Lara said:


> "Weaponizing" the illegal immigrants means that Syria and it's key backer Russia are hiding criminals, extremists, and fighters, into the flow of immigrants in an effort to destabilize Europe. I first read about it 4 or 5 years ago when intelligence reveled communications describing it as the modern day "Trojan Horse".





And cultural marxist fifth-columnists already entrenched in western Europe media and government 
are helping Putin bring in that Trojan Horse.


Here is a quote from a 2016 BBC news article:

" Russia and Syria are deliberately using migration as an aggressive strategy towards Europe, the senior Nato commander in Europe has said.

US Gen Philip Breedlove said they were "weaponising" migration to destabilise and undermine the continent.

He also suggested that criminals, extremists and fighters were hiding in the flow of migrants."


more at link

https://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-35706238

.


----------



## Traveler (Jun 6, 2018)

I've said before, and I'll keep saying, that we are witnessing the downfall of The West. 

It began with the radicalization of our youth by teachers and professors.  The cancer has now metastasized.

I wish I could say more.


----------



## KingsX (Jun 6, 2018)

Traveler said:


> I've said before, and I'll keep saying, that we are witnessing the downfall of The West.
> 
> It began with the radicalization of our youth by teachers and professors.  The cancer has now metastasized.
> 
> I wish I could say more.




I'll say more.  The massive demographic army which is invading North America and Europe
is an asymmetric weapon of war.  But because of western cultural marxist PCism... it is a
powerful weapon that can't be defeated [the enemy knows this.]  

My take is... 

This is the Gog/Magog globalist invasion spoken about in Ezekiel 38/39 and Rev 20:7-9.
Discussing religion is probably discouraged here and I will not belabor the point. But you
will not hear this from anyone but me.  The Gog/Magog  "war" is happening now and
the main theater of war is North America and Europe... because in them are the last
remnants of the Christian "camp of the saints" who Gog/Magog seeks to totally destroy.

.


----------



## Traveler (Jun 6, 2018)

The enemy comes in many stripes and waving many flags.

We are being pushed too far and too fast. 

Civil war is fast approaching.


----------



## justfred (Jun 6, 2018)

Wow!!! You frighten me. Thank goodness I won,t be around when Doomsday arrives.


----------



## Traveler (Jun 6, 2018)

Many of us have been frightened for a very long time.  We have tried and tried to get people the see what is happening. Instead of listening, the cultural Marxists just pushed their agendas harder. The enemy have backed us into a corner. Even an animal will fight when cornered and frightened.


----------



## john19485 (Jun 6, 2018)

Hiring illegal immigrants can lead to many severe penalties, such as:


Criminal and civil fines
Loss of business licenses
Most fines are broken down to the following:


First offenders can be fined $250-$2,000 per illegal employee.
For a second offense, the fine is $2,000-$5,000 per illegal employee.
Three or more offenses can cost an employer $3000-$10,000 per illegal employee. A pattern of knowingly employing illegal immigrants can mean extra fines and up to six months in jail for an employer.
This does not include “harboring” illegal immigrants, or employing ten or more illegal immigrants in one year. Harboring an illegal immigrant can lead to ten years of prison time.

Additionally, employers should be aware of the Racketeer Influenced Corrupt Organizations(RICO) Act. Employers can be sued under the act for hiring illegal immigrants, and can face large settlement deals. 


The lawfully documented workers of the Zirkle Fruit Company recently settled a class action lawsuit brought under RICO. The suit alleged that their employer knowingly hired undocumented workers, driving down their wages.


KingsX said:


> .
> 
> 
> The border wall is smoke and mirrors to make you believe
> ...


----------



## Traveler (Jun 6, 2018)

Excellent post, John19485.  I wonder if cities who pass "sanctuary city" laws are guilty of harboring illegals ?  IMO anyone who harbors illegals, should be sentenced to the maximum prison time; up to and including the city mayor and city counsel.


----------



## KingsX (Jun 6, 2018)

.

Those laws sound good [for a start]... too bad they are NOT enforced.

My Texas hometown [in conjunction with the county and state] built a day labor center which is used by illegals with impunity.
In fact,  Dallas County was declared a sanctuary county by the  Hispanic Sheriff who now plans to run for Texas governor.
My hometown [which used to be almost all Anglo]  is now majority Hispanic.

.


----------



## KingsX (Jun 6, 2018)

Traveler said:


> Many of us have been frightened for a very long time.  We have tried and tried to get people the see what is happening. Instead of listening, the cultural Marxists just pushed their agendas harder. The enemy have backed us into a corner. Even an animal will fight when cornered and frightened.




It's like the end of WW2 when Stalin's conquering  Red Army invaded and occupied much of Europe.
Except here, we lost a war we never fought and the conquering army invasion is being welcomed.

.


----------



## Traveler (Jun 6, 2018)

KingsX said:


> .
> 
> Those laws sound good [for a start]... too bad they are NOT enforced.
> 
> ...




Yes, indeed. Where I live in San Diego County, the overwhelming majority of supermarket employees can't speak English. 

The county offices are overflowing with Hispanics who live in Mexico, but who are drawing state benefits (with fake documents). 

Signed, resident of "Northern Mexico" AKA "The Peoples Republic of California".


----------



## JFBev (Jun 6, 2018)

Manatee said:


> Prosecute any employer that fails to use E-Verify.



May I suggest that the prosecutions begin with lawmakers who employ household and landscape workers?


----------



## Traveler (Jun 7, 2018)

For those who think a secure border wall is not needed, there were *52,912 arrests of illegals* *JUST IN MAY*, by border patrol and I.C.E.

How many more escaped detection is unknown.


----------



## justfred (Jun 7, 2018)

All very fine but unlike your country we do not have a land border so we cannot march them to the border, kick them up arse and tell them to stay away. We have to fly most of them out and in nine cases out of ten their country of origin will not permit a plane carrying them to land so what do we do?
One suggestion is to open the plane door over the ocean and hope they can swim.


----------



## Traveler (Jun 7, 2018)

justfred said:


> All very fine but unlike your country we do not have a land border so we cannot march them to the border, kick them up arse and tell them to stay away. We have to fly most of them out and in nine cases out of ten their country of origin will not permit a plane carrying them to land so what do we do?
> One suggestion is to open the plane door over the ocean and hope they can swim.



From what country did they leave JUST PRIOR TO ENTERING BRITAIN ?  Suggestion, put them on a boat and drop them off on the beach in the middle of the night. Either that, or tighten your borders, Third option, drown in immigrants. Your country, your choice. Wish you luck. 

You fellows, fought off the Nazis during 1940. Surely you can deal with unarmed immigrants. All in takes is a good leader and national will.


----------



## justfred (Jun 7, 2018)

France!!!  Do you mean we should do a Dunkirk in reverse? No matter how tight the border controls these people are so desperate they will go to any means to get into this country. I see in this morning,s paper they are coming via Southern Ireland as it is much easier to get through the Irish customs controls. A question I have often asked is why do they want to come and travel through several other countries to get here. The answer is simple, Free cash handouts, Free accommodation, having their rent paid by the tax payer and a promise they will not be sent back if they plead things like "Who will look after my cat?" 
I will say the same as many do "Bring back Maggie Thatcher"


----------



## Traveler (Jun 7, 2018)

justfred said:


> France!!!  Do you mean we should do a Dunkirk in reverse? No matter how tight the border controls these people are so desperate they will go to any means to get into this country. I see in this morning,s paper they are coming via Southern Ireland as it is much easier to get through the Irish customs controls. A question I have often asked is why do they want to come and travel through several other countries to get here. The answer is simple, Free cash handouts, Free accommodation, having their rent paid by the tax payer and a promise they will not be sent back if they plead things like "Who will look after my cat?"
> I will say the same as many do "Bring back Maggie Thatcher"



Ah, similar to what is happening here. Well, all I can say is 'remove the incentive'.


----------



## dpwspringer (Jun 7, 2018)

KingsX said:


> It's like the end of WW2 when Stalin's conquering  Red Army invaded and occupied much of Europe.
> Except here, we lost a war we never fought and the conquering army invasion is being welcomed.
> 
> .


I agree with that. This is going on in many of the "advanced western counties" to the extent that it seems more than plausible that there is some kind of global conspiracies going on by elitists and they have bought, or otherwise corrupted many of our elected leaders. They also control what I call the liberal media because without their cooperation people would revolt over all this... people have been and are being brainwashed/manipulated such that they are morons about this, or at least that is the plan.


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 7, 2018)

Traveler said:


> Ah, similar to what is happening here. Well, all I can say is *'remove the incentive'*.



I wholly concur

We've simply got too many hand outs (any)

Seems a no brainer

The truly persecuted and desperate will still come, but they will bring their abilities with them. They don't need or ask for handouts.
Just a chance for a better life.


----------



## KingsX (Jun 7, 2018)

Traveler said:


> From what country did they leave JUST PRIOR TO ENTERING BRITAIN ?  Suggestion, put them on a boat and drop them off on the beach in the middle of the night. Either that, or tighten your borders, Third option, drown in immigrants. Your country, your choice. Wish you luck.
> 
> *You fellows, fought off the Nazis during 1940. Surely you can deal with unarmed immigrants. All in takes is a good leader and national will.*




There is no national will... in England, Europe and North America...
the fifth-column cultural marxists have undermined and destroyed it.

.


----------



## KingsX (Jun 7, 2018)

dpwspringer said:


> I agree with that. This is going on in many of the "advanced western counties" to the extent that it seems more than plausible that there is some kind of global conspiracies going on by elitists and they have bought, or otherwise corrupted many of our elected leaders. They also control what I call the liberal media because without their cooperation people would revolt over all this... people have been and are being brainwashed/manipulated such that they are morons about this, or at least that is the plan.




*British MEP: “I’m convinced we are seeing The Great Replacement”*

" Independent MEP Janice Atkinson has become the latest high-profile public figure to speak out about “The Great Replacement” which argues that native Brits and Europeans are being systematically replaced through mass, uncontrolled immigration."

more at link

https://shysociety.co.uk/2018/05/20/british-mep-im-convinced-we-are-seeing-the-great-replacement/

.


----------



## justfred (Jun 7, 2018)

The Great Replacement could very well be coming. In almost every town Mosques and Sikh Temples are appearing on street corners. Superstores are having their applications to buy empty buildings turned down in favour of either a Mosque or a Sikh Temple. Many large cities and towns have no-go areas where the police are forbidden to enter and being run by foreign gangs, mostly Muslims. This is just the thin end of the wedge.


----------



## KingsX (Jun 7, 2018)

justfred said:


> The Great Replacement could very well be coming. In almost every town Mosques and Sikh Temples are appearing on street corners. Superstores are having their applications to buy empty buildings turned down in favour of either a Mosque or a Sikh Temple. Many large cities and towns have no-go areas where the police are forbidden to enter and being run by foreign gangs, mostly Muslims. This is just the thin end of the wedge.




Since 2016, the mayor of London, England is Muslim [Sadiq Khan.]

.


----------



## Traveler (Jun 7, 2018)

justfred said:


> The Great Replacement could very well be coming. In almost every town Mosques and Sikh Temples are appearing on street corners. Superstores are having their applications to buy empty buildings turned down in favour of either a Mosque or a Sikh Temple. Many large cities and towns have no-go areas where the police are forbidden to enter and being run by foreign gangs, mostly Muslims. This is just the thin end of the wedge.



Exactly correct !  This is only the beginning.  I predict a time in the near future when sharia law is widely practiced throughout Europe. Your real enemy are the cultural Marxists. They are destroying us.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 7, 2018)

Traveler said:


> Exactly correct !  This is only the beginning.  I predict a time in the near future when sharia law is widely practiced throughout Europe. Your real enemy are the cultural Marxists. They are destroying us.


What the heck is a cultural Marxist?  I keep reading the term but know not what it means.


----------



## Traveler (Jun 7, 2018)

Ruthanne said:


> What the heck is a cultural Marxist?  I keep reading the term but know not what it means.



Basically, it is the philosophy of communism as espoused by Karl Marx in his 3 volume "Das Kapital"  At the head of the list is a hatred of religion and anyone who believes in religion. Also, morality is what "the state" says it is. 

It's not quite that simple, but cultural Marxists push their agendas on the rest of us. The individual has no meaning, no real rights. The state, and it's philosophies, dominates everyone.  

Our country, as you already know, was founded on the idea of individual liberties, as outlined in The Constitution and The Bill of Rights. Cultural Marxists, want to destroy those rights.

Exactly how this is accomplished is the subject of a lengthy discussion.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 7, 2018)

Traveler said:


> Basically, it is the philosophy of communism. At the head of the list is a hatred of religion and anyone who believes in religion. Also, morality is what "the state" says it is.



What religion would that be?


----------



## KingsX (Jun 7, 2018)

Ruthanne said:


> What the heck is a cultural Marxist?  I keep reading the term but know not what it means.




I can't speak for others,  but my use of the term, "cultural marxism" is based on history.

After the international Marxist revolutions in both Russia and China,  Marxists made major cultural changes.

In Russia, the atheist Bolsheviks wanted to destroy ethnic Russian Christian culture and its foundation the family.
First thing they did was to void all of Russia's 1000 year old Christian laws. This included legalizing abortion and
homosexuality. They also liberalized divorce and "liberated"  women by destroying the role of wife and mother 
and putting them to work along side men in factories and military.  Next thing they did was to destroy or close 
all churches, killing  priests and lay Christians who protested.  Next they destroyed the family farm, when the
Bolshevik state took over all farm land and made them collectives. This resulted in the starvation of millions
of people in both Russia and Ukraine.  Farmers who protested were executed.

Globalist  Marxism still has the same end game... destruction of the racial, family, cultural, moral, and spiritual 
foundation of all Christian nations.  Their tactics may change with the times, but their goals haven't.

.


----------



## KingsX (Jun 7, 2018)

Olivia said:


> What religion would that be?




Cultural marxists seek to destroy the major religion of the nation they are trying to undermine, usurp and destroy.
In Europe and North America, their main target is Christianity.
.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 7, 2018)

Are all atheists communists?


----------



## KingsX (Jun 7, 2018)

Olivia said:


> Are all atheists communists?




God knows.


According to Lenin, all Marxists are atheists.

" Atheism is a natural and inseparable part of Marxism "

Lenin

.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 7, 2018)

KingsX said:


> God knows.
> 
> 
> According to Lenin, all Marxists are atheists.
> ...



I only ask because then by what criteria are you judging how much communism is taking over Western countries and their citizens, and by what percentage?


----------



## Traveler (Jun 7, 2018)

KingsX said:


> God knows.
> 
> 
> According to Lenin, all Marxists are atheists.
> ...



Exactly correct. Perfect answer to someone who does not do their own research.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 7, 2018)

Traveler said:


> Exactly correct. Perfect answer to someone who does not do their own research.



So, since you appear to know all about it, are all atheists communists, or does God only know?


----------



## KingsX (Jun 7, 2018)

.

The reason I said "God knows" to Olivia's strange question...

First of all...  God knows everything.

Second, it was an ironic response to a baited question about atheists.

Third,  in the New Testament,  Jesus' enemies would follow him around, asking him deceptive questions
to try to trick him so they would have an excuse to accuse him... but Jesus always outsmarted them.

.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 7, 2018)

KingsX said:


> .
> 
> The reason I said "God knows" to Olivia's strange question...
> 
> ...



Yeah, Socrates was a real rabble rouser.

I shall repeat my question:

If atheists are not necessarily communists, then by what criteria are you judging how much communism is taking over Western countries and their citizens, and by what percentage?


----------



## KingsX (Jun 7, 2018)

Olivia said:


> Yeah, Socrates was a real rabble rouser.
> 
> I shall repeat my question:
> 
> If atheists are not necessarily communists, then by what criteria are you judging how much communism is taking over Western countries and their citizens, and by what percentage?




That was *NOT* your question to me in which I responded "God knows."

You should re-read number three in my last post.  That is the only response you are going to get from me.

.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 7, 2018)

KingsX said:


> That was *NOT* your question to me in which I responded "God knows."
> 
> You should re-read number three in my last post.  That is the only response you are going to get from me.
> 
> .



Okay, so you're not able to answer the question. No surprises there.


----------



## KingsX (Jun 7, 2018)

.

Olivia misunderstood... that is my only response to her, *ever*


This is for Traveler...  who has been forced to dust off his feet and move on.

In the past 18 years I have been on the internet... I have been banned from more forums than I can count or remember.

The ONLY reason I am banned over and over and over again... is because I speak the truth and the cultural marxists who now control all forms of media can't tolerate truth.  Truth doesn't fit into their evil agenda which is to brainwash the sheep until they can all be fleeced and made into lamb chops.

Internet forums are like virtual towns.  Jesus told His disciples that they would be likewise mistreated as he was.  He told them when one town refuses to listen,  dust off your feet and go to the next town.  Jesus also said that those towns who have refused the truth will suffer a worse fate than Sodom and Gomorrah [who were both totally destroyed.]

After 18 years going from virtual town to virtual town... while cultural marxists and their horde continued to destroy what little was left of the nation I once called home... I am ready to end the futility of  speaking truth to those already condemned.

.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 7, 2018)

> Olivia misunderstood... that is my only response to her, *ever*



Nope. Olivia did not misunderstand. Trust me. You just couldn't or wouldn't answer a simple question.  When someone puts forward a claim, one needs to be prepared to back it up. Otherwise it's plainly a personal belief or opinion until proven otherwise.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 7, 2018)

opcorn:


----------



## justfred (Jun 8, 2018)

We have a would be PM here who is as near to being a Marxist as one can get.
Yes, I,m afraid the 'free' world as we know it is coming to an end, Thinking back to 1939-45 we fought tooth and nail to prevent being taken over by an evil regime and today we are being threatened by the same thing and doing absolutely nothing.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 8, 2018)

KingsX said:


> .
> 
> In the past 18 years I have been on the internet... I have been banned from more forums than I can count or remember.
> 
> ...


Banned from more forums than you can remember? 

No surprise there. :shrug:

Correction. Because you speak ‘your truth.’
Theres a BIG difference. Just sayin.’


----------



## Toorbulite (Jun 8, 2018)

Great Wall Of China, Hadrian's Wall, Berlin Wall, Israel's West Bank Wall, Mexico/U.S. Wall .....    etc etc etc

"_Oh when will they ever learn, long time passing_ .......... "   Peter, Paul and Mary 

Or - anybody remember 'Melting Pot' by a group called Blue Mink ?
(I have no idea how to post links to YouTube tracks)


----------



## KingsX (Jun 8, 2018)

.

Is California officially a sanctuary state ??


" The California state budget could extend a tax break to low-income families of undocumented immigrants.

Assembly Democrats want Gov. Jerry Brown to expand the state’s Earned Income Tax Credit in such a way that people who do not have Social Security numbers can apply for it. "

http://www.sacbee.com/news/politics-government/capitol-alert/article212753674.html

.


----------



## KingsX (Jun 10, 2018)

Keesha said:


> Banned from more forums than you can remember?
> 
> No surprise there. :shrug:
> 
> ...




https://www.seniorforums.com/showth...-on-new-border-wall/page6?p=835902#post835902


.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 10, 2018)

Toorbulite said:


> Great Wall Of China, Hadrian's Wall, Berlin Wall, Israel's West Bank Wall, Mexico/U.S. Wall .....    etc etc etc
> 
> "_Oh when will they ever learn, long time passing_ .......... "   Peter, Paul and Mary
> 
> ...



Is this what you meant Toorbulite?


----------



## KingsX (Jun 10, 2018)

KingsX said:


> *British MEP: “I’m convinced we are seeing The Great Replacement”*
> 
> " Independent MEP Janice Atkinson has become the latest high-profile public figure to speak out about “The Great Replacement” which argues that native Brits and Europeans are being systematically replaced through mass, uncontrolled immigration."
> 
> ...





*Uncontrolled Migration Changing Russia's Demographics*


" The arrival to urban centers and the countryside of Soliev and millions of other mostly Muslim labor migrants from Central Asia is at the center of what could emerge as Russia's most radical ethnic makeover in centuries.

*

Polls point to fears among many of Russia's 142 million people of an uncontrolled influx of migrants eager to snatch up jobs and wildly tilt the country's demographics in favor of the newcomers.

Vyacheslav Postavnin, a former deputy director of Russia's Federal Migration Service who now heads the 21st Century Migration Fund, a Moscow-based think tank, compares it to the storied Mongol invasion of the 13th century that was followed by Islamization and the settling of former nomads in what is now southern Russia."

https://www.rferl.org/a/how-muslim-...untryside-one-village-at-a-time/29237540.html

.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jun 10, 2018)

I guess I live in a bubble; I had no idea immigrants were flocking to Russia.   Geesh.


----------



## KingsX (Jun 10, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> I guess I live in a bubble; I had no idea immigrants were flocking to Russia.   Geesh.




Because of ethnic Russian low birth rate [100 years of cultural marxist free abortions on demand which began after the Bolshevik revolution in 1917] migrants from Muslim countries, China and even North Korea now live and work inside Russia.

.


----------



## KingsX (Jun 10, 2018)

.

*Italy shuts ports to rescue ship carrying over 600 migrants*

" A group of more than 600 migrants appear to have become the first subjects of the new Italian government's tough immigration stance without having even set foot on Italian soil.

A charity rescue vessel carrying 629 people is currently stranded in the Mediterranean after Matteo Salvini, the new Italian interior minister, reportedly refused to allow it to dock at Italian ports.

Mr Salvini, whose far-right League Party's tough line on immigration won it a record number of votes in March's election, has promised to deport half a million illegal migrants from Italy.

*

The vessel was told to ask Malta to provide a disembarkation port, but Malta has also refused."


https://news.sky.com/story/italy-shuts-ports-to-rescue-ship-carrying-over-600-migrants-11401125

.


----------



## Toorbulite (Jun 11, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Is this what you meant Toorbulite?


Yep, that's the one Rose (well I'm not gonna call you Radish)

On reflection, probably not too relevant - but I fantasize about a world with NO walls - no borders even - and eventually all one 'race'.
Not in our lifetime for sure - but a thousand years or so ........ ?


----------



## Bee (Jun 11, 2018)

KingsX said:


> .
> 
> *Italy shuts ports to rescue ship carrying over 600 migrants*
> 
> ...



Spain's prime minister has said the country will take in a rescue ship stranded in the Mediterranean, to help avoid a humanitarian disaster.
Pedro Sánchez said he would give "safe harbour" to the Aquarius and the 629 people on board, after Italy and Malta both refused to let the ship dock.
The UN refugee agency and the EU had both called for a swift end to the stand-off between the two countries.
Mr Sánchez, who took office a week ago, said the ship would dock in Valencia.
The migrants aboard the Aquarius were picked up from inflatable boats off the coast of Libya at the weekend, in six different rescue operations, according to the German charity SOS Méditerranée.
"It is our duty to help avoid a humanitarian catastrophe and offer a safe port to these people, to comply with our human rights obligations," Mr Sanchez's office said.
Malta's Prime Minister Joseph Muscat tweeted his gratitude to Spain, saying Italy had broken international rules and caused a standoff.
He said Malta would be sending fresh supplies to the vessel, adding: "We will have to sit down and discuss how to prevent this from happening again. This is a European issue."

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-44441386


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 11, 2018)

Toorbulite said:


> Yep, that's the one Rose (well I'm not gonna call you Radish)
> 
> On reflection, probably not too relevant - but I fantasize about a world with NO walls - no borders even - and eventually all one 'race'.
> Not in our lifetime for sure - but a thousand years or so ........ ?



Maybe so!


----------



## KingsX (Jun 11, 2018)

Toorbulite said:


> On reflection, probably not too relevant - but I fantasize about a world with NO walls - no borders even - and eventually all one 'race'.
> Not in our lifetime for sure - but a thousand years or so ........ ?




In the Bible there are three incarnations of Babylon....  the tower of Babel in a city where the people were one...
the ancient regional Babylonian empire that conquered and ruled many diverse people and tried to make them one... 
and the end of the age global empire in the book of Revelation, also symbolically called,  Babylon.

.


----------



## Toorbulite (Jun 11, 2018)

To be honest, what "_the bible_" says doesn't interest me much, KingsX.
But if/when man evolves sufficiently to not need borders, races or religion, surely that will be a good thing - not a negative ?


----------



## KingsX (Jun 11, 2018)

Toorbulite said:


> To be honest, what "_the bible_" says doesn't interest me much, KingsX.
> But if/when man evolves sufficiently to not need borders, races or religion, surely that will be a good thing - not a negative ?




Obviously you prefer John Lennon's imagination.

I thought it interesting that in ancient history and in the most widely read book of all time [the Bible]
what you [and Lennon] promote was attempted by ancient Babylon... whose name is used prophetically
in the Bible [Rev 17 & 18] as the end of the age global empire.  

.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 11, 2018)

KingsX said:


> Obviously you prefer John Lennon's imagination.
> 
> I thought it interesting that in ancient history and in the most widely read book of all time [the Bible]
> what you [and Lennon] promote was attempted by ancient Babylon... whose name is used prophetically
> ...



Gives you a rush, doesn't it?  Everybody goes to hell except for you. Maybe we'll be having more fun in hell. Ever thought of that? :coolthumb:


----------



## justfred (Jun 12, 2018)

Do you think man will still inhabit this world in a thousand years time? The way 'progress' is going, Robots doing this that and everything else makes one wonder if man is contributing to himself becoming extinct. Bigger and more dangerous weapons that will destroy billions, not millions as today's weapons will. Someone somewhere is going to press the button and that will be the end.
Yes, I know, I'm full of doom and gloom.


----------



## Toorbulite (Jun 12, 2018)

KingsX said:


> Obviously you prefer John Lennon's imagination.
> 
> I thought it interesting that in ancient history and in the most widely read book of all time [the Bible]
> what you [and Lennon] promote was *attempted* by ancient Babylon... whose name is used prophetically
> in the Bible [Rev 17 & 18] as the end of the age global empire.


You're right. I'm quite fond of Lennon's "_Imagine_" - great stuff.

As for that other nonsense, it just demonstrates how little those primitive biblical writers knew about the real world. How could they ?
There is no way the "_*Babylonians*_" made any attempt to ''çonquer" the aborigines (who have been here for over 40,000 years), native Americans, the Chinese, the people of the Indus valley, the inhabitants of Britain or even the then well-structured societies of Greece and Egypt.
Local power-struggles with no great significance today.


----------



## Linda W. (Jun 18, 2018)

I know what you mean. People on earth have pushed things way too far. If a majority of the earth's inhabitants someday soon come together to save the planet, we might be able to work wonders as far as stabilizing conditions so that the earth can remain inhabitable in a realistic way. Then the REAL work will begin as far as making some real and lasting changes to HOW people will live in the future. Otherwise, it's just a march toward oblivion. Yes, our minds can evolve, if we truly want that enough to do it. But words won't be enough, we must put our actions behind our words.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 18, 2018)

Toorbulite said:


> To be honest, what "_the bible_" says doesn't interest me much, KingsX.
> But if/when man evolves sufficiently to not need borders, races or religion, surely that will be a good thing - not a negative ?





Linda W. said:


> I know what you mean. People on earth have pushed things way too far. If a majority of the earth's inhabitants someday soon come together to save the planet, we might be able to work wonders as far as stabilizing conditions so that the earth can remain inhabitable in a realistic way. Then the REAL work will begin as far as making some real and lasting changes to HOW people will live in the future. Otherwise, it's just a march toward oblivion. Yes, our minds can evolve, if we truly want that enough to do it. But words won't be enough, we must put our actions behind our words.



Great posts.


----------

